
Show HN: Find Deals from Sellers in the AWS EC2 Reserved Instance Marketplace - rabbimarshak
https://reservedmarket.com
======
rabbimarshak
Hello HN community!

Finding deals on third party reserved instances for sale on AWS isn’t as easy
as it should be, which is why this site was built. This site identifies the
best bargains in the marketplace and makes it easy for you to search and
compare against on-demand pricing. It was built to scratch our own itch, and
hopefully you will find it as useful as we do.

Any feedback, suggestions, bug reports, comments, etc. are welcome and
appreciated. Good luck!

